# Cats Chased and Screamed at me



## cookmiester (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello all. I have a problem with two new cats we've had a week ago. One is 4, and one is 2. They both have a habit of scraping stuff out off the litter tray, so usually, my mum or I will go and say stop it, and they stop.

Today however, they both turned against me. Dudley, the 2 year old, was on the litter tray, and scraping it about, and I noticed some went out of the tray. Woody, the 4 year old, followed him in to the room. I thought i would have to go and tell them off yet again!

As I went closer, the closest cat, woody, turned around to me, and let out this roaring scream at me, like the ones you'd see a zombie do in a horror film. Dudley turned as well. They both started to chase after me with some speed. I had to run to my room whilst Woody let out the screaming sound again.

Why would they have done this to me? Was it because i disturbed them?

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

If you've only had them a week, no wonder!! You need to stop telling them off! They obviously feel threatened by it. When they feel more secure maybe they will go in the tray!! Are you using the same litter as before?? Many cats only like one type and will go on the floor if you use a different kind. What is the cats' background? I don't think they are liking your approach.... :rolleyes5:


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree with above post, im no cat expert but I would say you are coming on to them a bit too hard and they dont really know you very well yet, they havent settled and they dont feel safe and secure with you yet. The scraping of the litter tray to me sounds normal cats usually scrape when they are about to go to the loo maybe you should think about getting one of the bigger litter trays that have a top to them, the cat cant make mess than when digging.. You can buy then on Amazon. I dont have a litter tray myself as my cat goes outside but I have experience having a litter tray with tipsy when he was neutered I had to keep him in for a few days and he did sometimes make mess with his scraping around in it. Try to be a wee bit softer in your approach to the kitties..Im sure others will have good advice on here for you too.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

You are trying to stop a normal behaviour and that's not right - all cats scrape their litter, it's instinct for them. They dig a hole, go, then bury. If they are scraping the litter out of the tray and it annoys you, then get a much bigger hooded tray with a door so it can't come out. 

I would leave them to settle and stop telling them off, all it is doing is making them feel threatened and if they feel threatened IN the tray then they will probably stop using it and go elsewhere and that's really not what you want! Cats need privacy on the toilet as you would. Be nice to them and you will get nice cats back - be horrid and it is no wonder they chased you.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have to agree with everything that's been said here. You shouldn't be telling a cat off for doing what comes naturally. Get a litter box with a cover - they can't throw the litter out so easily and they will have the privacy they need.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with previous posters -- do not tell off your cats for normal behaviour  Instead get a much bigger litter tray, with a lid. 

Also if you only have one litter tray get at least one more. The rule is to have one litter tray per cat (and preferably one extra tray ideally).


----------



## Mama Sass (Sep 8, 2009)

Spreading litter everywhere can be annoying but as everyone else has said you can't tell a cat to stop doing what it's meant to do! Cats are very sensitive creatures and being disturbed when they're toileting will really upset them, no wonder they got cross!

Get a litter box instead of a tray and then they won't be able to spread it everywhere. And each cat should ideally have it's own tray/box to toilet in.

And as you have only had them a week please try and be sensitive to their needs. Cats hate change and can have a hard time adjusting. Give them some space to get used to their new surroundings and they might just stop chasing you!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree with the advice given. Also, never interfere with a cat while he is toileting. This can lead to toileting problems and they may then start pooing elsewhere in the house. Think about it: how would you like it if you were sitting on the toilet doing your business and someone came and told you off?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Odd that the OP has not been back to thank us for our advice and let us know how things are going with her cats


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

This is a really weird thread. Surely the OP would've gotten advice on how to look after cats, their needs and their habits _before_ getting these cats? If they had done this, they'd know that this behaviour is normal...

Also, had they gotten this info, they would know that cat litter and all it's problems is something you have to put up with when you have cats. If OP doesn't want tracking, I agree with everyone else, buy a covered litter tray, or invest in a hand-held hoover, dustpan and brush or tracking mat. Problem solved!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> > This is a really weird thread. Surely the OP would've gotten advice on how to look after cats, their needs and their habits _before_ getting these cats? If they had done this, they'd know that this behaviour is normal...
> 
> 
> I agree Rabbitmonkee. I did rather wonder if someone was just winding us up Tho, if so, I can't imagine what on earth satisfaction they got from the exercise.  Perhaps I am misjudging the OP


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Plus, these cats would have either come from a rescue or a previous owner, who should've informed the OP of the ins and outs of looking after cats *particularly in regards to litter!!*

No offence to the OP, but I think something fishy's going on here... :huh::sosp:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

chillminx said:


> Odd that the OP has not been back to thank us for our advice and let us know how things are going with her cats


Nothing odd about it; people often don't come back when they don't get the magic remedy they are looking for. But you are right; sounds like a wind up to me as well.

The image of two cats chasing a grown human about the place is rather bizarre!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Nothing odd about it; people often don't come back when they don't get the magic remedy they are looking for. But you are right; sounds like a wind up to me as well.
> 
> The image of two cats chasing a grown human about the place is rather bizarre!


Simba chases me and grabs my legs... More hilarious than bizarre, I'd say


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> The image of two cats chasing a grown human about the place is rather bizarre!


I get the impression the OP doesn't know much about cats, so perhaps got freaked out when they chased her, thinking they could do some damage. I may have got this totally wrong, however.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I get the impression the OP doesn't know much about cats, so perhaps got freaked out when they chased her, thinking they could do some damage. I may have got this totally wrong, however.


I suppose. I had someone in my house once who, when one of my cats miaowed loudly, declared that she had hissed at her!


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

If I had been the OP posting on a new forum for advice and got the reception received in this thread, I wouldn't be back. OK, so they are ignorant about some basic aspects of cat care but they at least realised they might be doing something wrong and came on here for help, but unfortunately, although there have been some useful suggestions, there's been a lot of condemnation too. 

I too would suggest a covered litter tray, preferably two, and to leave the cats well alone when they are using it. Other than that, it's a case of rebuilding trust, keep things in the home as calm as possible - no chastising - perhaps offer gentle encouragement in the form of treats to entice them to come closer. Feather sticks for play etc.

As for the attack, yes, of course it's possible. My older girl, Tia, attacked me once. She had been spooked by the smell of cat spray on the back door a bit earlier, then the kitten took fright at something sending Tia flying round the kitchen. I bent down calming her - so I thought - when she smelled tom on me as I had unwittingly stepped in a little puddle of the spray. That was it, she let fly - she kept returning to the attack - until I managed to hop down the corridor with her attached to the offending slipper and got her into the feliway room. It was scary for being so totally unexpected and left me with almost 20 puncture wounds in my leg. I had to wash down the doors, bin the doormat and stick the slippers in the washing machine before letting her out again. Once she was out, she came to say hello as if nothing had happened. It's never happened since but I'm a lot more careful not to bring tom smell into the house.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

My suggestion would also be a covered litter tray and not fill it too full, depending on what litter is used you will always get some tracking out of the litter boxes, some litters more than others.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

The Minkey said:


> > although there have been some useful suggestions, there's been a lot of condemnation too.
> 
> 
> Perhaps he "condemnation" was because some folk were not sure whether the OP was being serious or not? Just a thought.....worth considering maybe? (Not saying I am right:lol
> ...


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

chillminx said:


> As I had never come across cats chasing a human aggressively I could not imagine such a scenario. But OK, I take on board what you say, that it can happen. (scary) In which case I apologise unreservedly for doubting the OP's credibility for a moment
> 
> Hope if the OP comes back to read this it will reassure her


I also apologise if I came across too strong. We're nice people really!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> We're nice people really!


You are hun (nice i.e.) :thumbsup:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

chillminx said:


> You are hun (nice i.e.) :thumbsup:


Ohh thank you! 

You are lovely too :thumbsup:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Ohh thank you!
> 
> You are lovely too :thumbsup:


:blush::smilewinkgrin::lol:


----------

